# Consolidated Mess, Vol I now available in digital format



## Niceoldguy58 (Jun 8, 2018)

I am pleased to announce that MMP (Mushroom Model Publishing, Ltd.) has released a Kindle edition of my book, *Consolidated Mess, Vol. I*, just in time for the new Trumpeter 1/32 scale B-24.

For those of you who missed the hard copy or- like me - don't want your books covered with creases or who have - also like me...ahem - spilled paint on an open page of a book you were using for reference, this provides you with a chance to own the book or a back-up copy.

Kindle is an Amazon product that can be downloaded free for your desktop, laptop, tablet, etc.
Here is the link for those of you who have been wanting a copy or a digital copy of *Consolidated Mess, Vol. I*: 

Amazon product
_View: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CYX2WW6/?tag=dcglabs-20_


I hope you enjoy this!

Alan Griffith

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

